# blue eyed rabbits.........



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

i bred my blue eyed tri spot rex doe to orange buck.

i have got
3 tri spot
1 fawn/orange spot
1 harlequin
2 harlequin veinna's

5 of them that have opened thier eyes are all brown :whip::lol2:

they wont all carry the blue eyed gene will they???
i am looking to keep 1 or 2 of them back for breeding would it be best to keep the veinna's back as they more lickly to carry the blue eyed gene??

any help on understanding the possibilities of blue eyed rabbits in litters or any link to web sites would be brill as i cant find anything.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Welcome To The Rabbit Geek!: Genetic Color Help

Nock's Rabbitry

Ruskin Miniature Lops - BEW Genetics

I'm no rabbit genetics guru. But here are three web sites that looked promising to me. The first site has links to rabbit genetics calculators that may be helpful. Also a link to a rabbit genetics group on yahoo. They should be able to answer the questions if nobody else can.

Good luck.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

ok I hope this helps.

Blue Eyed White x Blue Eyed White = 100% Blue Eyed White 
Blue Eyed White x Vienna = 50% Vienna and 50% Blue Eyed White
Blue Eyed White x Any Other Colour = 100% Vienna
Vienna x Vienna = 25% Blue Eyed White, 25% Normal, 50% Vienna

Vienna x Any Other Colour = 100% Normal that may show false vienna markers.
**This is the pairing that you have done I think**


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

nuttybabez said:


> ok I hope this helps.
> 
> Blue Eyed White x Blue Eyed White = 100% Blue Eyed White
> Blue Eyed White x Vienna = 50% Vienna and 50% Blue Eyed White
> ...



my doe is blue eyed tri spot
buck orange... no blue eyed breeding...... so all should carry blue eyed gene????


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

a true blue eyed white will be a white rabbit.

the vienna gene that gives the blue eyes also masks the coat colour to white.

thats not what you`ve got, but sounds like you have a vienna doe thats showing blue eyes...some viennas show partial blue eyes, some have brown eyes, some have 2 blue eyes.

could be worse though, you coulda got a whole litter of castors from using the orange,lol


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

paulh said:


> Ruskin Miniature Lops - BEW Genetics
> 
> I'm no rabbit genetics guru. But here are three web sites that looked promising to me. The first site has links to rabbit genetics calculators that may be helpful. Also a link to a rabbit genetics group on yahoo. They should be able to answer the questions if nobody else can.
> 
> Good luck.



Phil knows what he's talking about when it comes to genetics, so his website will be very informative indeed :no1:.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

ahhh okay.

yes i was suprised i got so many colored rabbits out of it only 1 fawn/orange spot. rest are tri's

thanks!


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep I would guess that your tri spot is a Vienna so she carries 1 BEW gene. Your orange buck carries no BEW gene so you will breed 100% Normal that may show false vienna markers. This means that the white markings on the babies are throwbacks to the Vienna gene and the babies will not carry any BEW gene at all. 

Most breeders will not cross Vienna rabbits with anything other than a BEW or another Vienna because these false markers can confuse people.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

whats a tri spot?


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

ahh okay thanks looks like i new a BEW buck :whistling2:

tri colour......... with spots..........


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

only tri coloured ones i`ve seen are 
tri dutch, dalmation rexs and butterfly patterned harlequins.

each is defferent genetically and would breed differently?


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> only tri coloured ones i`ve seen are
> tri dutch, dalmation rexs and butterfly patterned harlequins.
> 
> each is defferent genetically and would breed differently?




maybe she is a badly marked dalmation then ill get some pictures for you she only have very few spots and eye patches. let me upload some iv just called her tri spot as she is tri color with spots :lol2:

























as you can tell she pulled half her fur out for the nest!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

she should have small coloured spots all over her body to be a tri dalamtion.

the way she only has them on her back end could mean that she`s a very lightly marked english rather than dal, especially as she has a partial coloured line up her backbone and the eye circles.

unless you know how she`s bred further back you`re not going to know what she actually is?
could be a `charlie` english with EnEn genes, or have du mixed in too.

if you get the dutch du gene and mix it with englsih you get a hotot with just the coloured eye circles............


guess it pays to be careful where you get your bunnies from if you want to be sure that colour babies you`re going to get.


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

the mother was almost identical to her maybe a few more spots and she was bred from a harlequin vienna, dad a BEW


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the bew is a coloured rabbit underneath, the white coat masks it.

the bew nethie i`m breeding from is an opal underneath, so i have to be careful what he`s bred to or i`d be overrun with agouti viennas


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Mum and babies are sooooooo pretty!!


----------

